# DB installieren ohne Installationsroutine



## Enigma228 (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal ne Frage..
ich habe ein Programm geschrieben was auf Mysql basiert.
Vorher musste ich natürlich erst MySQL installieren, was ziemlich umfangreich war mit Adminpasswort usw.
Nun möchte ich das Programm auf einem anderen Rechner nutzen und dieser sollte nicht den ganzen Quatsch haben sondern max. sowas wie "Wollen sie MySQL installieren" und dann schluss..
Es gibt doch Programme die mit einer DB arbeiten, aber die nicht mal eine Inst der DB anzeigen oder?

1. Wie kann ich sowas erreichen..?
2. gibt es ein leicht zu bedienendes Programm in dem man die Dateien sammelt und eine EXE generiert die alle Installationen anstösst?


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Jul 2009)

MySQL als One-Click-Install ohne Aktzeptierung von Lizenzbestimmungen könnte rechtl. Probleme geben 

Schau dir mal lieber die H2-Database oder Apace Derby an, das sind Datenbanken die direkt in Java implementiert sind und du nur mit einer Jar einbinden musst.


----------



## byte (22. Jul 2009)

Gibt auch MySQL als Embedded .


----------



## Enigma228 (22. Jul 2009)

Es geht mir bloss darum das er den einrichtungsquatsch nicht machen muss..
er sollte max. "ja" zur Inst. "ja" zur Lizenz und "ja" zum Inst.Verzeichnis der Inst. angeben müssen.

Zum Thema embedded: wie geht das vonstatten.. und wo finde ich den Download?


----------



## byte (22. Jul 2009)

Enigma228 hat gesagt.:


> Zum Thema embedded: wie geht das vonstatten.. und wo finde ich den Download?



http://tinyurl.com/ksu8ap


----------

